# Cambio Kernel (gentoo->vanilla)

## HoX

Ho iniziato l'installazione di Gentoo usando i gentoo-sources, ma adesso vorrei passare alla serie vanilla... ho emerso vanilla-sources e copiato il mio vecchio .config da /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 a linux-2.6.22-rc5. Sono quindi andato nella cartella del nuovo kernel e ho lanciato make && make modules_install ho risposto a tutte le domande sulle nuove componenti/feature del kernel 2.6.22 e ho spostato il tutto il /boot. Dopodichè ho configurato grub per puntare sia al vecchio kernel gentoo che al nuovo kernel linux... ma quello linux non funziona... xkè? non posso riadattare il file .config? Ho notato (soprattutto) che con il vanilla i device sda diventano hda (che è poi il motivo per cui non funzionano nulla)... come mai?

----------

## crisandbea

perchè probabilmente i vanilla-sources non usano le nuove librerie S-ATA,  oppure semplicemente non le hai abilitate, ed in grub hai le impostazioni dei dischi sballata.    comunque se ci posti gli errori, potremmo capire meglio il problema.

ciao

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> omunque se ci posti gli errori, potremmo capire meglio il problema.

 

come faccio a recuperare gli errori se non riesco neanche ad accedere al s.o.?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   omunque se ci posti gli errori, potremmo capire meglio il problema. 
> 
> come faccio a recuperare gli errori se non riesco neanche ad accedere al s.o.?

 

quando provi a far partire un kernel, si fermerà in qualche punto ??? ed in quel punto non ti scrive a video un qualche errore ????

ciao

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*    *crisandbea wrote:*   omunque se ci posti gli errori, potremmo capire meglio il problema. 
> 
> come faccio a recuperare gli errori se non riesco neanche ad accedere al s.o.? 
> 
> quando provi a far partire un kernel, si fermerà in qualche punto ??? ed in quel punto non ti scrive a video un qualche errore ????

 

Appena posso riavvio il computer e mi segno gli errori... poi vi dico

----------

## HoX

Il problema riguarda proprio la tabella partizioni che cambia da sda (in gentoo-sources) a hda (in vanilla-sources)... non mi sono segnato l'esatto errore, ma è chiaramente quello... come faccio a dire al kernel vanilla di vedermi i dischi SATA come sda?

----------

## randomaze

 *Anema wrote:*   

> non mi sono segnato l'esatto errore, ma è chiaramente quello... come faccio a dire al kernel vanilla di vedermi i dischi SATA come sda?

 

Controlla le opzioni di configurazione del kernel... se non ricordo male é una feature introdotta a partire dal kernel X.20

----------

## HoX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Controlla le opzioni di configurazione del kernel... se non ricordo male é una feature introdotta a partire dal kernel X.20

 

Ma io sono passato da X.21 (gentoo) a X.22 (vanilla)... non dovrebbe essere quello.... cmq controllo

----------

## HoX

Alla fine avevo deciso di aspettare i nuovi gentoo-sources... e pure con questi ho lo stesso problema... quali voci dovrei controllare all'interno del kernel? Il supporto SATA è abilitato, ma continua a non andare

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Alla fine avevo deciso di aspettare i nuovi gentoo-sources... e pure con questi ho lo stesso problema... quali voci dovrei controllare all'interno del kernel? Il supporto SATA è abilitato, ma continua a non andare

 

stiamo ancora aspettando che ci posti gli errori,  come pensi possiamo dire più di quanto già detto, se non ci posti gli errori che ti dà?

ciao

----------

## HoX

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partition

0300   117220824    hda   driver: ide-disk

0301          40131    hda1

0302        506047    hda2

```

etc etc

```

1600     1641120  hdc drive: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)
> ...

 

riesci a postarci un :

```

sudo fdisk /dev/hda

Command (m for help): p
```

```
cat /etc/fstab
```

ed un 

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

ciauz

----------

## HoX

fdisk /dev/sda

```
Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          68      506047+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3              69        2061    16008772+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            2062       14593   100663290    5  Esteso

/dev/sda5            2062        2311     2008093+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            2312       10280    64010961   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           10281       11277     8008371   83  Linux

/dev/sda8           11278       11589     2506108+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               /usr            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /root           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6               /home           ext3            noatime,noexec  0 1

/dev/sda7               /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 1

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

boot

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-gentoo noFB

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo root=/dev/sda2

boot

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-gentoo (Rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/bb

boot

```

Il grub.conf è aggiornato per il nuovo kernel, mentre gli altri due sono ancora con quello vecchio (per cui usano ancora sda anzichè hda)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il grub.conf è aggiornato per il nuovo kernel, mentre gli altri due sono ancora con quello vecchio (per cui usano ancora sda anzichè hda)

 

se usano sda vuol dire che utilizzi già le nuove librerie SATA-PATA del Kernel, hda invece veniva indicato quando si usano le vecchie librerie ATA.

hai abilitato nel kernel il supporto al Filesystem ext3 ????

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   
> 
> Il grub.conf è aggiornato per il nuovo kernel, mentre gli altri due sono ancora con quello vecchio (per cui usano ancora sda anzichè hda) 
> 
> se usano sda vuol dire che utilizzi già le nuove librerie SATA-PATA del Kernel, hda invece veniva indicato quando si usano le vecchie librerie ATA.

 

ma infatti con il vecchio kernel andava tutto bene... è su quello nuovo che mi ha sballato tutto... e non capisco perchè visto che uso lo stesso .config

 *Quote:*   

> hai abilitato nel kernel il supporto al Filesystem ext3 ????

 

si... ma dubito che sia quello il problema visto che non arriva neanche a dover leggere il fs

----------

## crisandbea

posteresti questi due comandi :

```

zgrep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#
```

e

```

zgrep IDE  /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#
```

nb:per me hai scazzato qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel.

ciauz

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> posteresti questi due comandi :
> 
> ```
> 
> zgrep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#
> ...

 

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> zgrep IDE  /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#
> ...

 

```
CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nb:per me hai scazzato qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel.
> 
> 

 

di questo ne sono abbastanza sicuro pure io... ma non capisco cosa visto che con il kernel .21 andava tutto bene usando le stesse config

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad abilitare:

```

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

```

sempre nella riga relativa alle nuove librerie.

ovviamente dopo aver abilitato tali voci, ricompila, copia l'immagine in /boot,   e riavvia il tutto.  ed incrocia le dita    :Razz: 

ciauz

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova ad abilitare:
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y
> ...

 

questo non c'è....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y
> ...

 fatto... ora riavvio e vi dico

----------

## HoX

Stesso identico errore.... altre idee?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Stesso identico errore.... altre idee?

 

valuta la possibilità di dare un 

```
make mrproper
```

Serve a eliminare file e collegamenti vecchi che potrebbero interferire con una nuova compilazione. 

dopo di che ricompili a manina il kernel da zero.

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Oppure prendi il .config del kernel funzionante, lo copi nella directory dei sorgenti del nuovo kernel, e dai

```

make oldconfig

```

dando "Invio" a tutte le domande per accettare la proposta predefinita. Dopodichè

```

make menuconfig

```

e verifichi che la configurazione sia apposto.

I gentoo-sources NON sono i  vanilla-sources: anche se le versioni sono le stesse il loro contenuto differisce, così come le voci di configurazione.

----------

## HoX

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Oppure prendi il .config del kernel funzionante, lo copi nella directory dei sorgenti del nuovo kernel, e dai
> 
> ```
> 
> make oldconfig
> ...

 

fatto e non cambia nulla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I gentoo-sources NON sono i  vanilla-sources: anche se le versioni sono le stesse il loro contenuto differisce, così come le voci di configurazione.

 

questo lo so... cmq ora il mio passaggio era da 2.6.21-gentoo a 2.6.22-gentoo... quindi non più da gentoo a vanilla... altre idee?

----------

## crisandbea

@Anema

hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io????

ovvero dando un 

```
 make mrproper
```

e ricompilando a mano il kernel???

ciao

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Anema
> 
> hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io????
> 
> 

 

ehm... no scusa... non avevo visto il messaggio...

 *Quote:*   

> e ricompilando a mano il kernel???

 

giusto per essere sicuro... per a mano intendi il classico make && make modules_install giusto? ma posso riciclare il .config o devo ripartire proprio da capo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @Anema
> 
> hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io????
> 
>  
> ...

 

per mano intendo fare nel seguente modo:

```

1)cd /usr/src/linux

2)make menuconfig

3)selezionare a mano le voci che mi interessano

4)make && make modules_install

5)mount /boot

6)cp arch/tua_Arch/bzImage  /boot/kernel-come-vuoi-chiamarlo tu

```

----------

## HoX

ho fatto make mrproper etc etc... è stato lungo, noioso e inutile... il problema non cambia...

nessun altro con dischi SATA ha provato ad aggiornare il kernel per vedere se da lo stesso problema?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> ho fatto make mrproper etc etc... è stato lungo, noioso e inutile... il problema non cambia...
> 
> nessun altro con dischi SATA ha provato ad aggiornare il kernel per vedere se da lo stesso problema?

 

beh visto che ritieni inutili le cose che ti vengono suggerite, forse puoi risolverti il problema da solo.

ciao

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> beh visto che ritieni inutili le cose che ti vengono suggerite, forse puoi risolverti il problema da solo.

 

Se hai preso la mia considerazione sul personale in senso offensivo ti chiedo scusa, ma dal momento che QUEL particolare consiglio non ha risolto il problema, ma l'ha lasciato invariato non è stato utile... non mi sembra offensivo, ma solo una constatazione oggettiva... 

Del resto altri tentativi miei sono stati altrettanto inutili, ma non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di male nel dire ciò... se sbaglio ti chiedo nuovamente scusa... non era mia intenzione essere offensivo

----------

## crisandbea

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   beh visto che ritieni inutili le cose che ti vengono suggerite, forse puoi risolverti il problema da solo. 
> 
> Se hai preso la mia considerazione sul personale in senso offensivo ti chiedo scusa, ma dal momento che QUEL particolare consiglio non ha risolto il problema, ma l'ha lasciato invariato non è stato utile... non mi sembra offensivo, ma solo una constatazione oggettiva... 
> 
> Del resto altri tentativi miei sono stati altrettanto inutili, ma non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di male nel dire ciò... se sbaglio ti chiedo nuovamente scusa... non era mia intenzione essere offensivo

 

non è un problema di essere stato offensivo, ma è solo il modo in cui l'hai scritto, probabilmente dovuto al fatto che non hai risolto, che mi è sembrato sballato, ma magari sono anche io che stò fuso, può essere....  

comunque il problema è almeno cosi sembra un problema di configurazione nel kernel, prova magari a vedere se vi è aperto qualche bug relativo a tale kernel, sennò vuol dire che hai scazzato per forza qualcosa. 

EDIT:

forse qui il tuo problema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184825

ciauz

----------

